# My Gold Spilo



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's my spilo I got about a month ago. Havn't gotten around to post the pics until now. Obviously, not the best of pix....


Love the color on this guy...
















Full, after his shrimp meal...
Nothing much in the tank for deco...just that drift in the middle...so he's got plenty of space...I'll add a plant or two 1 day...
Oh, & the water isnt cloudy anymore...probably a small bac. bloom...

Enjoy.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice spilo, man


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

he's nice and plump


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice colors on him... I also like his shape


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he has some nice colors


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

He looks like a Rhom by its reddish eyes i could be wrong it somewhat similar to an adult rhom in aquascape. He's awesome


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the props, all.

I think I might try to add some "friends" (5-10 or so) x-sm neons ...just to liven up the tank a little







...although, its obviously hit or miss w/ tankmates...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

NIce looking looks just like mine except without the chimple


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

cool spilo








how much u got it for 
i just hope mine look like that too when he turns that big


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking spilo man.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

KillerRedz916 said:


> cool spilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Got him for $25 at the lfs.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great pick up. that's a pretty p.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice P but looks like a Mac with the red eyes.. regardless, very nice fish.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

not a spilo bro, but probably more valuable


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Pretty cool fish, looks like a mac....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID complete.


----------

